# New Replica Titanic Wireless Room



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hyer All
To let you know that the New replica TITANIC wireless room is
now finished and is OPEN to the public at Fort Perch Rock Marine Radio Museum Wirral U.K.
The opening ceremony took place on Friday 30th March and was opened by Peter Bibby of the Bibby shipping company.
Thank you very much to all that donated to help this very worthy cause. The guys worked extremely hard to achieve this finish date
and are to be congratulated on their successful project.
The Room is dedicated to the two Marconi wireless operators Jack Phillips and Harold Bride, as you probably know Jack Phillips died on that fateful night 14th/15th April 1912. R.I.P.
I will post some piccies of it shortly but in the meantime they are on the new website for the GB100MGY radio event.
http://www.gb100mgy-fortperchrock.co.uk
cheers best wishes to all. ftf


----------



## djmorton (Apr 10, 2006)

Congratulations and well done Freddie to you and the team.
Hope to come across and have a look.

Regards,
Denis


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Its good to hear the replica room is dedicated to Jack Phillips and Harold Bride. We've heard and seen a lot in the media about the Titanic but proportionally very little regarding the Titanic's wireless operators. I'm looking forward to the replica piccies because I find it surprising that so few pics remain of the original wireless cabin. After all it should have been of technological interest in it's time considering such a prestigious vessel.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Mate, that pic on the website is the Olympic's radio room, not the Titanic....

The only known MGY radio room pic is on my website - www.hf.ro.

Use it. It is not my pic.


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hyer Troppo
Many thanks for that, have now changed picture ok to one from your site.
A mars bar is on its way as a prize for spotting the deliberate mistake! hi-hi. Thanks cheers ftf(Applause)


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Brilliant Job Freddy, well done to all involved.
A great tribute to Jack Phillips and Harold Bride.

Regards Pat.(Applause)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

freddythefrog said:


> Hyer Troppo
> Many thanks for that, have now changed picture ok to one from your site.
> A mars bar is on its way as a prize for spotting the deliberate mistake! hi-hi. Thanks cheers ftf(Applause)


My pleasure.

Great job!


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Updated Photos*

Hello ALL
To inform you I have Re UPLOADED the replica Titanic wireless room photo's, they are now a normal viewing size, had trouble with my compression stick! hi-hi sorry about that !
cheers regards ftf


----------

